# New Bohning Recurve Vanes



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

used them last summer works great


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

thanks-what sort of arrow and bow weight


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

Jim, Are you referring to the Impulse vanes that Bohning introduced last year or has Bohning come out with a newer vane this year? - John


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

Im guessing your talking about the Impulse vanes? I use them for Fita shoots. I shoot barebow and these vanes are amazing... I gain about 5-10 meters in distance and they fly perfect. I used the 4" last year and this year im going to be playing with 3".

I believe the Impulse are the newest recurve vane as of now. If there is a new vane im unaware of i need to know so i can make a call?!

Arrow is Carbon Express Maxima Blue Streak Select and i shoot 40lbs.

My girlfriend will be using these this year as well on some Carbon Express Madallion Xr with the 3" shooting 30 lbs. (She's tiny and able to hit 70 meters accurately with this setup)


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

jhinaz said:


> Jim, Are you referring to the Impulse vanes that Bohning introduced last year or has Bohning come out with a newer vane this year? - John


yeah, I just saw them for the first time at Targetworld-I had not seen them advertised before in the FITA heavy magazines


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

Jim C said:


> yeah, I just saw them for the first time at Targetworld-I had not seen them advertised before in the FITA heavy magazines


I tried them last year and really didn't care for the way they fit on my ACE shafts....the 'glue trough' had (still has?) a small diameter that is specifically intended to fit X10 size shafts. They probibly fit X10 shafts okay but in order to make the trough come into 'full contact' with a larger diameter shaft I had to press them HARD against the shaft and hold/clamp them in that position until the glue dried. I suppose I could have filled the trough with glue and been done with it but I preferred to use a 'thin' coating of glue. The Bohning rep. that I spoke to said Bohning was going to come out with a "Tower-Fletcher' (IIRC) that would apply adequate pressure to fletch larger diameter shafts......I don't know if they ever did because I switched to Eli vanes. YMMV - John


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

carbon ones bow is 42 ibs


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Jim, I haven't seen these yet, but I'm really questioning that a 3" low profile vane is going to be better for a recurve outdoor arrow than a spin wing, elivane or even a 1.75 or 2" AAE vane. They don't list the weight, which concerns me a bit. But the proof is always on the target, so maybe they are an option. I also question the "clearance" claims, since they look to be as tall as the average spin-wing or 1.75" AAE vane anyway. But I will reserve judgement until I see them in person.

I did see the new AAE vane, intended to compete with spin-wings, at the Vegas shoot. They are indeed VERY light. Jake K. had some very flattering things to say about them, claiming they produced tighter groups at 70M for him than spin wings or elivanes. I was skeptical of them because they are very flexible. I can see them fluttering in the breeze where a stiff vane like the plastifletch Max would not. Brady was rumored to have shot them indoors at the LAS Classic, but I noticed in Vegas he was back to spin wings on his X10's, so I'm not sure what happened there...

I may try the new AAE vane on my next batch of outdoor arrows. However, they will have to out-shoot my Elivanes first, and that's a tall order.

John


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saEIHJXw0y4

Doesn't seem all that special to me...


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

limbwalker said:


> They don't list the weight, which concerns me a bit. But the proof is always on the target, so maybe they are an option. I also question the "clearance" claims, since they look to be as tall as the average spin-wing or 1.75" AAE vane anyway. But I will reserve judgement until I see them in person.


Lancaster lists the 3" Impulse vanes at 4 grains and the 4" Impulse vanes at 5 grains. That doesn't strike me as competitive with mylar vanes, which are listed as 0.4 to 1.7 grains (depending upon size). The Impluse vanes are 3 to 10 times as heavy (again, depending upon length) if those numbers are right. In comparison, a VaneTec 3" super spine vane is 7 grains, so the Impulse vanes are indeed lighter than similar sized low profile vanes but don't appear to compete, weight-wise, with mylar vanes. I haven't seen them in person, but the Impulse vanes look kinda ugly in the photos I can find too. I know looks should not play a large role in decisions like these, but if you can get something that looks nice and works well, why choose the ugly product that offers little or no marginal performance difference?


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

julle said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saEIHJXw0y4
> 
> Doesn't seem all that special to me...


Very strange movie... Vanes are touching the rest or the hand during almost all shots. Can't understand its meaning and what they are advertising by this movie. But, for sure, used on hunting arrows with a recurve bow they should show some improvevement from standard Arizona vanes as they are lighter than them. By the way I can't imagin an Olympic style top level archer using them as replacement of any kind of curled vanes ... K spin included. Reasons are those already pointed out by others (weight, difficulty of glueing them at constant angle, more risk of clearanca problems). These are not counterbalanced by just a supposed better stability in cross wind no one has been able to demonstrate for low profile vanes of any kind (including curled)


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

Vittorio said:


> Very strange movie... Vanes are touching the rest or the hand during almost all shots. Can't understand its meaning and what they are advertising by this movie. But, for sure, used on hunting arrows with a recurve bow they should show some improvevement from standard Arizona vanes as they are lighter than them. By the way I can't imagin an Olympic style top level archer using them as replacement of any kind of curled vanes ... K spin included. Reasons are those already pointed out by others (weight, difficulty of glueing them at constant angle, more risk of clearanca problems). These are not counterbalanced by just a supposed better stability in cross wind no one has been able to demonstrate for low profile vanes of any kind (including curled)


It's funny right, the guy constantly talks about solving clearance issues, while in the video the vanes smash that drop away rest every single time. Besides that, it looks to me that there's like a 100 different vanes on the market shaped like that :S


----------



## Poldi (Mar 3, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> I did see the new AAE vane, intended to compete with spin-wings, at the Vegas shoot.


sounds interesting.
couldn't find information on new vanes on the website of AAE.
any pictures how they look like?


----------



## x-slayer1440 (May 21, 2012)

Poldi said:


> sounds interesting.
> couldn't find information on new vanes on the website of AAE.
> any pictures how they look like?


theyre basicly thinner, lighter shield cut plastifletch. I ordered some yesterday to give them a try.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

x-slayer1440 said:


> theyre basicly thinner, lighter shield cut plastifletch. I ordered some yesterday to give them a try.


What are they called and from where do you order them? Thanks!


----------



## x-slayer1440 (May 21, 2012)

AAE Wave. You have to call AAE they just came out


----------



## andyman1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

x-slayer1440 said:


> AAE Wave. You have to call AAE they just came out


Same color options as the Elite Plastifletch?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Sorry I don't have more information. They were going to give me some to test but they had run out. I'll get some eventually. Looked good, and very light.


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

https://twitter.com/jakekaminski/status/244985205516021760


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

Hmmm....being use to Spin-Wings.....Don't know if I'd like them. 

http://www.bohning.com/store/impulse-recurve-vanes-en.html


----------



## x-slayer1440 (May 21, 2012)

andyman1970 said:


> Same color options as the Elite Plastifletch?


I think so. I ordered green.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Jake told me in Vegas he's getting better groups and less drift with these than spin wings. 

Sounds like they may be worth a try. 

If they can keep up with my Elivanes, then I'm in.

John


----------



## dmassphoto (Feb 8, 2010)

Where in the world do we get them???


----------



## Poldi (Mar 3, 2012)

anybody knows the weight compared?
on the photo of jake they look glued on with no offset. so spin is maybe not that important?

nonetheless i'm looking forward to get some for testing.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

To me, his vanes look like they have a few degrees of left offset. 

Weight is probably half that of Plastifletch Max.

I was told to contact AAE directly to get some, if they have any in stock.

John


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

limbwalker said:


> Jake told me in Vegas he's getting better groups and less drift with these than spin wings.
> 
> Sounds like they may be worth a try.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately Jake is sponsored by AAE... So that might distort the truth a bit.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Point taken. If his outdoor scores don't suffer, then there's your proof. 

I would have advised Rory to stay with his old clubs too. But that's just me...  ha, ha.

John


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Regarding the AAE Wav vanes, I emailed AAE. They said the following:

"Thank you for your interest in our new vanes, the WAV vanes’ are currently being produced and they are available for order. You may call us at 1-800-254-9492 to place an order with our customer service department. If I can be of assistance in any other way for you please let me know."


----------



## Poldi (Mar 3, 2012)

julle said:


> Unfortunately Jake is sponsored by AAE... So that might distort the truth a bit.


so...


----------



## andyman1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

Amazon sells them - just got a few colors to swap our my current AAE Plastifletchs.


----------

